# The Pope's Nose and other creative names



## Rocklobster

I was cleaning a turkey at work today and thoiught of all of the interesting names that have been used to describe food. 
When I first learned to bake, the lady who helped train me used to make mini cinamon rolls out of leftover pie crust and she called them Nun's Farts......


----------



## Andy M.

Pope's nose = also the Bishop's Hat and the last part over the fence.


----------



## Alix

Rocklobster said:


> When I first learned to bake, the lady who helped train me used to make mini cinamon rolls out of leftover pie crust and she called them Nun's Farts......



I just about fell out of my chair laughing at this one. My Dad called them that too! I probably shouldn't post why he described them that way.


----------



## pacanis

I always thought calf testicles had some rather creative names assigned to them.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I always thought calf testicles had some rather creative names assigned to them.



Prairie oysters, Rocky Mountain oysters.


----------



## pacanis

Beef tendergroin...


----------



## Alix

Oh lordy, I have to spread the rep around before giving you more pacanis. Good one!


----------



## Andy M.

Hot dogs = tube steak

Creamed chipped beef on toast = SOS


----------



## Alix

Pigs in blankets.


----------



## Andy M.

Hot Dog

Bangers


----------



## CraigC

Hush puppies
Shoo fly pie
Mississippi mud
Bugs
Mudbugs
Sugar teats

Craig


----------



## pacanis

Whole lots of BBQ staples, too; Atomic Buffalo Turds, moink balls, fatties...


----------



## Rocklobster

Toad in the hole
Drunken Chicken


----------



## CraigC

"Pope's Nose" reminded me of an eggplant that we had grown one year. We called it "The Schnoz".







Craig


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> "Pope's Nose" reminded me of an eggplant that we had grown one year. We called it "The Schnoz".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



That's the rare but desirable Durante eggplant.


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> That's the rare but desirable Durante eggplant.


 
Ha Cha Cha Cha Cha!

Craig


----------



## GB

My favorite has always been bubble and squeak.


----------



## PattY1

Turducken
Ants on a Log
Spotted Dick

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick


----------



## taxlady

Cowboy steak (fried baloney)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Flapjacks
Sinkers
Joe


----------



## PattY1

City Chicken

Welsh Rabbit
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Welsh-Rabbit-108892


----------



## PattY1

Hoppin' John

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoppin%27_John


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dutch Baby


----------



## Barbara L

Jewish Penicillin (chicken soup)


----------



## pacanis

How about submarine sandwich? Now sub I can see, because of the shape, and hoagie is used a lot around here, though I don't know what a "hoagie" is... Hoagie Carmichael? but hero? grinder?
OK, I Googled it. Lots more names than I knew and a reason for them all, lol.
Submarine sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PattY1

Chicken Fingers - Who knew??


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> How about submarine sandwich? Now sub I can see, because of the shape, and hoagie is used a lot around here, though I don't know what a "hoagie" is... Hoagie Carmichael? but hero? grinder?
> OK, I Googled it. Lots more names than I knew and a reason for them all, lol.
> Submarine sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Also "Dagwood." For any too young to remember the Blondie comics and movies, Dagwood ate subs a lot.


----------



## PattY1

Barbara L said:


> Also "Dagwood." For any too young to remember the Blondie comics and movies, Dagwood ate subs a lot.




I even remember the movies.


----------



## pacanis

I remember the b&w TV show, though they might have been reruns. I thought the actual Dagwood was a piled high sandwich using multiple slices of bread, but I've seen it used for subs, too.


----------



## PattY1

pacanis said:


> I remember the b&w TV show, though they might have been reruns. I thought the actual Dagwood was a piled high sandwich using multiple slices of bread, but I've seen it used for subs, too.




Maybe they were tv shows. That was long time and many brain cells ago.


----------



## msmofet

I grew up in a black neighborhood and my babysitter had a very UN-PC 2 word name for Brazil nuts that I won't post here but the second word was toes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Shrimp balls.

  My dad also had the same un PC toes name for Brazil nuts.  As did my grandma!


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Shrimp balls.
> 
> My dad also had the same un PC toes name for Brazil nuts.


 My mom almost fell off her chair when she heard Barbara Jean tell her daughter to go to the store to buy some ____ Toes. She said Yeah we call them that too!! And started to laugh.


----------



## taxlady

Jumbo shrimp


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Bulls Pizzle Soup with cretins, I love Parsons Noses, Turkey Gurgle Soup is a Fav, Monks Balls or Bolas de Fraile is a particular favorite of mine, I'm not very keen on Lancashire Faggots.


----------



## msmofet

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bulls Pizzle Soup with cretins, I love Parsons Noses, Turkey Gurgle Soup is a Fav, Monks Balls or Bolas de Fraile is a particular favorite of mine, I'm not very keen on Lancashire Faggots.
> View attachment 10693
> 
> View attachment 10694


 I am afraid to ask but ................. what am I looking at?


----------



## Somebunny

msmofet said:
			
		

> I am afraid to ask but ................. what am I looking at?



Yes, Bolas!  Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Pic 1 is Popes Hats or Parsons Nose's, Pic 2 is a Turkey neck which makes the fantastic soup and stock


----------



## Zhizara

Turkey neck makes great stock with all those bones and close to the bone meat.  YUM!


----------



## msmofet

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Pic 1 is Popes Hats or Parsons Nose's, Pic 2 is a Turkey neck which makes the fantastic soup and stock


 Oh ok! I was unsure because of the name. LOL I always use the necks for stock.


----------



## CWS4322

My great-aunt, who was an amazing lady, loved the Pope's Nose. I can't roast a turkey (or chicken) without thinking of her. She passed away in 1989, but everytime I roast a turkey or chicken, I think of her.


----------

